# Yellow dung-fly



## carlos58 (Jan 1, 2011)

hello everyone
Yellow dung-fly
female and male

my gallery of macro : Macrophotography Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2011)

Just Out of The world!!!

Hats Off

Regards


----------



## Edsport (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow! Those are crazy photos. Awesome job...


----------



## NateS (Jan 1, 2011)

Great natural light shots.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## daarksun (Jan 2, 2011)

those are spectacular images.


----------



## Elite Retouching (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow.  The color and clarity on those shots is amazing.


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice. What dof did you shoot? I'd say you nailed it.


----------



## Greg Panas (Jan 26, 2011)

what lens are you using?


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for last comments
I used D300 and 70/180 macro nikon +extension tube 20mm kenko


----------

